# Difference between iPod Generations



## Glaen (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm planning on buying a used iPod, but I don't really know what the advantages or disadvantages of the different generations are. I have read the specs, but it's just information. What are peoples' oppinons? Is it worth forking out the cash for a 4th generation? Is it crazy to consider a 1st Gen? I'm not really interested in the Mini or the new Shuffle, but of the others, I'm just not sure.

Thanks,
Glaen


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/item.asp?Item=978059600776&Catalog=Books&Lang=en&Section=books&zxac=1

the ipod fan book is a great resource. shows what was added from 1st to 4th and mini generations. click wheel is a big plus, imo, though i haven't handled any ipod other than my mini.

i think firewire is more recent, and a lot of accessories are unavailable for earlier generations. also, i think from the 3rd generation the ipods became windows-compatible.

there are other things, like getting "smaller and lighter with each new generation!"


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My wife has a 1st gen iPod and it is Windows compatible if you have FireWire on the PC. There are plenty of accessories for it. Biggest limitations are the HD size (only 5GB) which really changes the way you use the iPod (easy total synch or manually manage a limited library) and battery life, although there are third-party batteries which will renew the liife of these old beasts. Newer units are smaller and lighter and have better capacity but you can weight the differences for yourself. If all you can afford is a 1st gen, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Glaen (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for your imput.

I'm thinking that I'd probably want something at least 10gb. I'm going to be moving to guelph pretty soon, and wont have a computer of my own. I'd be using the ipod as a mobile storage device too. Maybe a 15gb makes more sense.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Glaen said:


> What are peoples' oppinons? Is it worth forking out the cash for a 4th generation? Is it crazy to consider a 1st Gen? I'm not really interested in the Mini or the new Shuffle, but of the others, I'm just not sure.


IMHO it is worth the money for a 4th Gen iPod. I love music and have for a long time. If you are a music fan then you must invest in an iPod. 

If money is an issue there's nothing wrong with the old generation iPods I had a 1st generation iPod (10GB) before I upgraded to the 4th generation. The only things that the 1st gens can't do is audible tracks and long text documents also there's no dock option just straight firewire cable (6pin) port at the top of the iPod and the click wheel isn't as slick as the 4th generation.

What more can I say?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

1st gen iPods can do Audible content. It's the primary reason I bought one for my wife.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Oppps I meant to say audiobooks.  Like the ones from ITMS.

I'm pretty sure that they don't work with the 1st gen. Can you clarify that for me Macified? Cheers.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I bought one Audiobook directly through iTunes. I'll try it tonight. I usually buy them directly from Audible (much cheaper) and they work just fine. I'll let you know.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Audible book "The Demon in the Freezer" purchased through iTunes works just fine on a 1st gen iPod.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Glaen said:


> Is it crazy to consider a 1st Gen?


Not at all! I'm still using a 1st gen 10 gig iPod (and with the original battery, no less). If your budget won't allow for a new model, these older ones will serve you well.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

What's you budget? IMHO, all are pretty solid devices, just different capacities and interfaces - the UI is consistent.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Macified said:


> Audible book "The Demon in the Freezer" purchased through iTunes works just fine on a 1st gen iPod.


I stand corrected, thanks for the update.  
Interesting book title "The Demon in the Freezer" what's the book about, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

"Demon in the Freezer" is about biological agents in the environment. It seems to wrap a bunch of bilogical agent outbreaks like small-pox into an understandable Michael Crichton-esque story. All true stuff including the anthrax attack on the office of US Senator Tom Daschel. 

I'm only about 1 hour in and it is quite interesting but the reader is q bit dry making the whole thing seem a bit textbookish.


----------



## Glaen (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey (( p g )),

I'm not really sure what my price range is. I don't want to have have to pay for a new model. My CD player broke, so I figured it was time to upgrade. I would have probably had paid at least 150 for a high quality CD player that plays MP3 CDs, so I figured I would dish out the amount nessesary to get a good ipod. I just found out that I'm only going to have to be paying 200/mo for rent instead of 400. So over my 4 month lease, I'm saving 800$. I am going to be traveling this summer and starting university this fall. So, I feel like I have money I can spend, but I am still on a buget. I'm thinking about a 15gb or a 20gb. I have a substantal music collection and won't have my computer for the next 4 months, so it would be good to have something with enough space on it.

Thanks 

Glaen


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

If you're on a budget, you can pick up a refurb 2nd Gen 10gig iPod for CDN$239.99 at factorydirect.ca - it dosen't look like they have 15gig or 20gig models...
http://www.factorydirect.ca/catalog/product_spec.php?pcode=IP0010

The 2nd Gen do not come with a dock (6pin FW on top), but you can pick up a travel charger that'll work with a for US$9.50 on ebay to charge your iPod without a computer...
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=67839&item=5744105458&rd=1

...just a suggestion...
________
hot box vaporizers


----------

